# Turn off cold temp warning chime?



## wagondrvr (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks, @ap90500. I will give it a try. I agree with shawnsheridan that it's a nanny I don't really think we need. Plus, I want my warnings to be something I really need to pay attention to. I already know when it's cold outside, BMW.


----------

